# What job will P38_Pilot have in the Army in 10 years.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay everyone what kind of job will P-38_Pilot have when he gets into the Army. Really tell us what you think. This could be funny. You all know how much he wants to join, but what will he really be doing in the Army.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

P.S. P-38 this is just for fun! Dont get mad.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

I said infantry.... But to be honest, just about 100% of the modern day individuals that want to join the Army at 13, never ever join the Army....

I think that with time, he will realize that his whole childhood was wasted, thinking about leading men and killing terrorists... 

And besides the point, I think he'd but outta OCS so fast, u'd feel the breeze go right by ur head......

But who really knows... He has many years to forge ahead, get laid, graduate, and become smarter to too two....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

I voted infantry too. I could be way off the mark, and he could in fact give it his all and go straight into officer school, but so many guys with a burning desire to go into the Army usually just go straight in as infantrymen because they can't wait. An awful lot of them quickly discover that it's not all it was cracked up to be at that point.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah come on guys this is supposed to be fun not give him advice central.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2005)

A door gunner!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 17, 2005)

Mess cheff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Infantry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

So why does everyone think Infantry?


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 17, 2005)

Go Air Defence P-38, and get to play with missiles!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Weve got missles in the army, but yeah I agree go airforce.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Air Defence isn't Air Force, it's Army. They have the same sort of thing in the Canadian Army. It's called air defence artillery, even though they use missiles as well as AAA.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

OOOPs I read his post wrong. I thought he said airforce not air defense, but yeah it is the same in our military, the Army has all the Air Defense Artillery units.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

> So why does everyone think Infantry?


Because with his current state of mind, thats all he'd be good for, being a grunt, and certainly NOT officer candidate material... He's got alot of growing up to do before that will ever be realized....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

Whoa! A whole thread dedicated to me! You guys shouldnt have!

Infantry, hmm, that sounds like something i would do but where is the option of Air Cavalry or National Guard? 

Well keep this thread alive because i want to know your opinions!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, who voted that i was going to be a gay guy's boyfriend?


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

Spud bashing for the cooks 38 you're far too gung ho for modern active duty. Nowdays its fifty percent diplomat a real poxy job if you ask me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

i dream of the day i'll get my own thread.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

We can start the "Is Lanc the Town Whore???" thread aaaaannnnyy time ur ready Lanc....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

what's the other options for thread names


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Whoa! A whole thread dedicated to me! You guys shouldnt have!
> 
> Infantry, hmm, that sounds like something i would do but where is the option of Air Cavalry or National Guard?
> 
> Well keep this thread alive because i want to know your opinions!



Because it is a joke P38 not meant to be serious that is why there are all those things like coffee maker and such not.

And by the way National Guard is not a job, how many times do I have to explain that to you.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

Ummmm; ALOT!

But really, who said i was going to be some gay guy's boyfriend?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I dont know figure it out, it is definatly a regular here.


----------



## trackend (Sep 18, 2005)

If you want a serious opinion 38 pick something that can be applied in civvie street military service can be short lived and you need something to fall back on when you leave. I have a few acquaintance's who came out of the forces with such use full trades as Amour-er and Gunners mate the ones who came out with technical skills such as Adlers means he has a trade that will see him through too retirement. One guy I used to know was a PTI and all he could get was a poxy instructors job in a Gym yet a fella who works with me was a Chief engineer PO on HMS Endurance and he has only been with us for 3 years but he has leapt up the grades and is way above me.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm thinking of threads for you others, don't you worry!

And I said toilet bowel licker, 'cos we all know 38'll love doin' that. 

In British military air defence is the Air Force job, that's what the RAF Regiment are supposed to be doin' - but they're mostly used as elite infantry units.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)

How did you know i liked licking toilets Plan_D  ?

Im just kidding.  


(Or am i???  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> If you want a serious opinion 38 pick something that can be applied in civvie street military service can be short lived and you need something to fall back on when you leave. I have a few acquaintance's who came out of the forces with such use full trades as Amour-er and Gunners mate the ones who came out with technical skills such as Adlers means he has a trade that will see him through too retirement. One guy I used to know was a PTI and all he could get was a poxy instructors job in a Gym yet a fella who works with me was a Chief engineer PO on HMS Endurance and he has only been with us for 3 years but he has leapt up the grades and is way above me.



Good advice, Lee. I did communications and security systems in the AF and the training I received definitely helped me on the civilian side. Glad I did too, because the first couple of years I thought about making it a career. The last 12-18 months are what changed my mind and made me glad I picked something applicable to civilian life.


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 19, 2005)

Potato peeler : considering your attitude to 'first shoot then ask' is better they wait that you cool down before giving you something with a trigger!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 19, 2005)

Parmigiano said:


> Potato peeler : considering your attitude to 'first shoot then ask' is better they wait that you cool down before giving you something with a trigger!



Well, if we trust Les' advice on the Marines, I think P-38 Pilot whould fit perfectly in the USMC, for that reason in particular...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

If the Marines is the case, then I choose punchbag. Private Pile springs to mind...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

Full Metal Jacket...Great movie, R. Lee Ermey, and a Vietnamese protistue that will "sucky-sucky" for ten dollars!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2005)

Cubrick... A classical movie, really love it. Apocalypse is also a good Nam film but quite about something different.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

Apocalyspe Now was WIERD. First they are traveling down river and the next thing to happen is that their with the natives!! My favorite Nam movies are Hamburger Hill, Full Metal Jacket, We Were Soldiers, and Platoon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

I loved Apocolypse Now. All time classic.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't see any of the Hamburger Hill, We Were Soldiers, and Platoon movies, since they're hardly to be achieved here. Just maybe in some DVD rental office.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I loved Apocolypse Now. All time classic.



Its awesome up to the crazy native people at the end. Then its real pants.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I loved Apocolypse Now. All time classic.



My brother (2 tour Viet Nam Vet) says in his opinion this movie was the most authentic Viet Nam movie as far as the chaos and confusion. After he saw it he had his recurring nightmares comeback


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

i've never seen it.........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah but what about We Were Soldiers? I have actually met the Lt.Colonel who was in charge of the men fighting there. He's a great guy, always put the men 1st before anything else.

Now here's Hamburger Hill. I think Hamburger Hill is realistic. I had a Cousin to fight there. He doesent talk about it much, but my other cousin who also fought in Vietnam is going to get him.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, the Apocalypse purely shows the atmosphere there...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

It deffinatly is a crazy movie and in my opinion the best Vietnam movie.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 24, 2005)

Apocalyspe Now isnt my favorite but it was interesting. I still think We Were Soldiers, Hamburger Hill, and Platoon are the best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Those are good but not my favorites.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

We should make a all time favorite war movie thread!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Its already been done basically but if you want to start another go ahead.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool. I thought the thread was about WWII movies only? This one will be an Any War Movie thread from past to the present!

Im going to start it right now!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Okay


----------

